# Engine/Motor oil



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey Fella's . I am taking my motor out of my bike to do a top end job on . and i want to get EVERY bit of oil out of it and start fresh with a nice polaris oil to insure nothing is gonna F"""" up on it . so does anyone know what is going to take to get it all out . and when the new fresh oil in what do i have to do to insure it circulates oil . 

Thanks 
Ormudboy09


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Man the only way I've found to get all the oil out of a bike is to flush it with k1...we ride creek 90% and get water in the oil and with 50% k1 50% oil it flushes the motor for us


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

I haven't sunk mine . i am just doing motor work ( Top End ) Rings valve seals gaskets ETC.... i just want to start off all new oil .


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Is k1 kerosene?


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Yes just short for it
I'm not sure the best way other than just pulling the drain plug sorry thought you dunked it


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

I appricate it 850popo . in the past i have dunked it but did the hole 5 oil changes etc .. but i will keep that in mind for next time i take her for a swimming . but thanks . i am going to see if there is a plug on the bottom of the motor


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Found the plug guys I appricate it . it didnt have much in there so i guess once i get all the new parts ill be putting some mobil 1 0-40 in there


----------

